# Jazz U Like?



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

OK, so 5 guys playing 5 different tunes.
Let's hear about some jazz you like -- I don't care at this point about Dimebag Darrell OK? I honestly can't even define 'jazz' -- you know it when you hear it, but what's the common thread between Billie Holiday, Count Basie, Charlie Parker, Jaco, Miles Davis, Larry Carlton, Duke Ellington, Allan Holdsworth, Mingus, those horribly talented Marsalis brothers, Django, Monk, Pat Metheney...?

Who or what is interesting to listen to? if you're a jazzer, point us to something we (I) might not have heard before. We've all heard Round Midnight, Donna Lee, and A Love Supreme (Although I just heard Santana's version for the first time the other day...). What else? 

How abut some guitar jazz? 
Obvious ones are Wes Montgomery, Allan Holdsworth, Joe Pass, Lee Ritenour, Larry Carlton, Howard Roberts.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm, in addition to the above, I could listen to all day:

Grant Green, Joyce Cooling, Joe Negri and a few more I can't think of off the top of my head.

Cheers!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> what's the common thread between Billie Holiday, Count Basie, Charlie Parker, Jaco, Miles Davis, Larry Carlton, Duke Ellington, Allan Holdsworth, Mingus, those horribly talented Marsalis brothers, Django, Monk, Pat Metheney...?


Louis Armstrong. no, really.. that's the common thread.

i would add: cannonball adderly, chet baker, antonio carlos jobim, chick corea. you didn't mention benny goodman.. how about old sinatra? or dinah washington, nina simone or sarah vaughn?

for guitar, you MUST listen to charlie christian. must. must. 

other great guitar players i can think of right now.. john mclaughlin, kenny burrell, django reinhardt, george benson.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Barney Kessel , Kenny Burrell, Ed Bickert, Wes Montgomery, Joe Pass, EMily Remler, Sheryl Bailey, Mimi Fox, Andreas Oberg, Robert Conti, Jimmy Bruno, Tal Farlow, John Scofield 

to name a few...


----------



## bickertfan (Feb 23, 2006)

Tons of good Canadian talent too. They may even play in your hometown. Mike Murley, PJ Perry, Jake Langley, Lorne Lofski, Mike Allen, Diana Krall, Dave Turner are some of my faves, and check my username for another. Also a couple of my favourite American Jazz musicians who have not been mentioned yet are Bobby Broom and Brad Mehldau.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Love listening to Chet Baker. Related to another thread, I like that his trumpet solos tend to stay close to the melody, rather than a lot of the "let me show you how many cool notes I can play, and how fast I can play them".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chet_Baker


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, Oscar Peterson, Stephane Grappelli, Joscho Stephan, Django Reinhardt, Jean-Luc Ponty, Diana Krall (at least the bride digs her), Joe Pass, Louis Armstrong, Homer & Jethro...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, Oscar Peterson, Stephane Grappelli, Joscho Stephan, Django Reinhardt, Jean-Luc Ponty, Diana Krall (at least the bride digs her), Joe Pass, Louis Armstrong, Homer & Jethro...
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


yeah what he said.... 

and Jeff Healey's fav Bix Spiderbeck How did he say that without breaking up ? 

Then there's the Jimmie's .. Smith and McGriff 
Jack McDuff..Dr Lonnie .. Joey D... Vanessa Rodrigues... Doug Riley... Rhoda Scott..Barbara Dennerlein


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

This is great - I'm taking notes.
Some Ive heard of, some not. I'm just going to add Bucky Pizzarelli
as a great jazz guitarist (saw him in NYC standing in for Les Paul) and go look on youtube for Tuck & Patti -- an interesting pair.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Recent stuff that I've heard and liked:


Medeski, Martin and Wood
The Big Organ Trio (sorta jazz)
The New Mastersounds


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Stanley Jordan.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

SinCron said:


> Stanley Jordan.


Definitely on my list, as would be Les Paul. I know he played a lot of pop stuff--but it had a jazz edge, and he's done a lot of jazz stuff as well.

And while we might debate whether fusion belongs in the jazz family--I've heard people argue for & against it--I'd include Jeff Beck for his Wired & Blow by Blow albums.

I don't own a lot of jazz stuff--but I've heard & enjoyed a lot of guitar based stuff-But a lot of it I don't know who it is-especially trios & quartets with guitar/bass/drums and maybe piano. I enjoy that more than big band/brassy stuff.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Listening to Miles Complete Jack Johnson Sessions right now:banana:
Man that's a nasty (in a good way) fuzztone on Go Ahead John (pt 2 A). Is that John McLaughlin? What the hell is he playing through?


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> Listening to Miles Complete Jack Johnson Sessions right now:banana:
> Man that's a nasty (in a good way) fuzztone on Go Ahead John (pt 2 A). Is that John McLaughlin? What the hell is he playing through?


Heh. I was gonna recommend the original Jack Johnson album yesterday as I had just listened to it over the weekend for the first time. I thought, nah, it's Miles he's probably heard it. I looked up the info on Wiki while I was listening to it, John is listed, but there's also another guitarist listed as well. If you haven't heard it, try "In a Silent Way".

Two albums that I really like that get overshadowed by their other material:

Blues & Roots - Charles Mingus (blues tinged and short but sweet at six songs)
Joe's Blues - Joe Pass (really fun dueling jazz guitar leads with bass/drums)

For more, try some of the material on these lists:

http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best_jazz/best_jazzalbums.html
http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best_jazz/best_jazzalbumslive.html
http://www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best_jazz/best_jazzguitar.html

More than just jazz, but it's easy to pick out the jazz albums:
http://rateyourmusic.com/charts/top/album/all-time/1


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I know this is not straight up jazz, more ska, but check out Streetlight Manifesto. They are 7 piece third wave ska band with a lot of jazz influence in their playing.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Weather Report (w/Jaco of course), alot of the old Dixieland stuff is good, and when Ted Nugent used to do his jazz stuffs, I always liked it.......


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.imeem.com/groups/vYnqYcK...3s/ted_nugent_you_make_me_feel_right_at_home/


----------



## dcimh (Aug 26, 2007)

Johnny Smith, the notes that come out of his guitar sound like smoke. Listen to his version of Moonlight in Vermont to experience the entire guitar-smoke phenomenon.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> http://www.imeem.com/groups/vYnqYcK...3s/ted_nugent_you_make_me_feel_right_at_home/


That's the best cut on his first solo album. A great one to freak out people who don't know about it.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Another Canadian group, Uzeb, were great, then Alain Caron, their bassist, went on to form Alain Caron's Le Band, also great. I also like old Deodato (Also Sprach Zarathustra), Brian Bromberg has some good tunes, all the big band swing jazz (Glenn Miller and his contemporaries), Rod McConnell and the Boss Brass (another Canadian group), and Miles' Shades of Blue is way over the top for me! I guess I like most jazz as long as it's not too free-form.
-Mikey


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> yeah what he said....
> 
> and Jeff Healey's fav Bix Spiderbeck How did he say that without breaking up ?
> 
> ...



You mean Bix Beiderbeck?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Been listening to Oscar Peterson and Stephane Grappelli this morning and can't escape the realization that Steve Martin was right, "talking about music is like dancing about architecture". I gotta get off the 'net and practice!

Man, they were good!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

keefsdad said:


> You mean Bix Beiderbeck?


Yeah.... I always have a mouthfull of marbles ...


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Ralph Towner and John Abercrombie. Check out Sargasso Sea - old 70's release but VERY nice.

Brian


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Steve Martin was right, "talking about music is like dancing about architecture".


:AOK 
EDIT: Hey, where's the thumbs up smiley (like they have on TGP)?
OK then, +1


----------

